# Police Officer Terry Adams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Terry Adams 
*Tifton Police Department
Georgia*
End of Watch: Wednesday, April 22, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 22, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Terry Adams was killed in a motorcycle accident on Tift Avenue. He was driving with his emergency equipment activated when a pickup truck pulled out of a shopping center and collided with his motorcycle head-on.

He succumbed to his injuries while being transported to a local hospital.

Officer Adams is survived by his wife and four children.
Agency Contact Information
Tifton Police Department
527 Commerce Way
Tifton, GA 31794

Phone: (229) 382-3132

_*Please contact the Tifton Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

RIP Officer


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Prayers for the officer and his family....


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Adams


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Officer Adams. Thoughts and prayers for his family


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Officer Adams


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP, thoughts and prayers with our fallen brothers family.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP Officer


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Roll Call in the clouds now, Brother. God Bless and may you Rest in Peace.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

